# Another article--"How music makes sense"



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

After the great success I've had provoking interesting discussion by posting one article, I've decided to post another one that I've just found: http://cnx.org/content/m12953/latest/

Of course, many of you, as I did, already know everything presented in the article, which is about repetition in music (and especially varied repetition), but I think the article is worth the read anyway for the analogies, such as: 


The Article said:


> In the popular "South Beach Diet," dieters are at a first restricted to a very limited regimen of foods: no bread, fruit, alchohol or sugar. The challenge of the diet is to create a varied menu from such a circumscribed list of ingredients. Otherwise, the dieter will begin to stray. So, a lot of effort and inventiveness goes into designing recipes that makes the daily staples lively and tasty.
> 
> In classical music, the goal is similarly to maximize the minimum. That is, the goal is to take a limited number of ingredients and create the greatest possible variety. A composer such as Beethoven or Bartok can take just a few basic elements and create the musical equivalent of a complete meal of soup, main course, salad and dessert--all with distinctive flavors, so that you sometimes can't even recognize the presence of the same ingredients in every recipe.


:lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting article. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

When introducing someone to music, you should keep them off the sugary pop that will rot their ears and keep them to a strict diet of Bach Mozart and Beethoven! Their music contains much needed vitamins, minerals and fibre!


----------

